# Diets



## Deception

Throughout my life I’ve tried all kinds of fad diets. I’ve even tried IF. Recently I’ve been thinking about trying keto. After much reading on its benefits etc I’m really interested in it. Could anyone chime in or post me some links to help me get started?  I really need a list of foods I can eat. I know some carbs are allowed but not many. The number I keep seeing is no more than 50g per day


----------



## striffe

Deception said:


> Throughout my life I’ve tried all kinds of fad diets. I’ve even tried IF. Recently I’ve been thinking about trying keto. After much reading on its benefits etc I’m really interested in it. Could anyone chime in or post me some links to help me get started?  I really need a list of foods I can eat. I know some carbs are allowed but not many. The number I keep seeing is no more than 50g per day



Just Google keto diets and plenty of things will come up. You could also use the search function on this forum as well.


----------



## squatster

This is 1 diet I have never tried
Don't think I could do it


----------



## lycan Venom

It's something I always try and usually mix with I.F. but over the years it has taken a toll on me. This past thanksgiving week i went hypoglycemic twice and I have decided to just eat reasonably. No more strict diets... i think it's best left to those who are really competing and trying to be shredded for a short period of time.


----------



## Deception

lycan Venom said:


> It's something I always try and usually mix with I.F. but over the years it has taken a toll on me. This past thanksgiving week i went hypoglycemic twice and I have decided to just eat reasonably. No more strict diets... i think it's best left to those who are really competing and trying to be shredded for a short period of time.



Makes sense. I’ve read a few posts about guys using insulin while on a keto type diet. Don’t know how that works but then again I’m not well versed on the use of insulin to begin with.


----------



## Viking

The same thing happened to me. When I go without carbs for long periods it can really mess me up when I add them back in. I try to keep things balanced these days. I would only recommend keto for short periods and I definitely wouldn't use insulin on it.


----------

